# Antoine Cantin's cubing site (OH algs, 2GLL and more)



## antoineccantin (Oct 26, 2013)

https://sites.google.com/site/antoineccantin/

My site has been up for a while, but today I made some changes, added some stuff and decided to finally officially announce it.

The notable feature is a small alg database including:


OH PLL
2 look OH OLL
Full OH OLL
OH COLL
Feet PLL
*[*]OH and 2H 2GLL*

All the algs have been especially picked out, and I actually use them all of them in solves except for a couple 2glls I haven't learned yet. Enjoy!


----------



## A Leman (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you very much! I am going to learn from this.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 26, 2013)

What makes you a "professional" speedcuber? Anyone with a WCA profile or what?


----------



## Unparalleled (Oct 26, 2013)

I've learned all your OH COLLs and am currently working on the OH OLLs, thank you for putting all these great algs together! I've visited this site basically every day to learn/review algs.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> What makes you a "professional" speedcuber? Anyone with a WCA profile or what?



I guess being #1 in North America makes you a professionnal...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2013)

Mikel said:


> What makes you a "professional" speedcuber? Anyone with a WCA profile or what?



I guess I should have said "competitive". Fixed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2013)

I've added a new recognition thing for the 2glls.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 27, 2013)

Akiro said:


> I guess being #1 in North America makes you a professionnal...


If you make your living from it, yes.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just a week ago I had gathered 2GLL cases for U, T and H, but now I'm going to start using your L and Pi cases (after mirroring). Thank you!


----------



## teller (Oct 28, 2013)

Your OH algs are fantastic! Just what I've been looking for! Thanks!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 29, 2013)

teller said:


> Your OH algs are fantastic! Just what I've been looking for! Thanks!



Glad you like them


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 30, 2013)

I got all my COLLs from your site, and some of my PLLs. Am learning the OLLs now. The site is super cool. Thanks a lot!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

I just added a new page called "Random algs". It's pretty much random ZBLLs.

On that page, for the cube image I used ss' visualcube. Do you like it much less than on, for instance the 2gll page? Please reply your opinion.


----------



## ravenguild08 (Oct 31, 2013)

Less. I like getting to see the entire LL at the same time because that connects better with how I see it while solving. When it's broken into to discontinuous sections, it's more difficult for me to recognize.
The F2L also contains no useful information, so there's no reason to show it.


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Oct 31, 2013)

Really nice site
For E perm you can use:R2 U R' U' Y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' Y' R U' R2


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

Parham Saeednia said:


> Really nice site
> For E perm you can use:R2 U R' U' Y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' Y' R U' R2



I use that alg and love it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

ravenguild08 said:


> Less. I like getting to see the entire LL at the same time because that connects better with how I see it while solving. When it's broken into to discontinuous sections, it's more difficult for me to recognize.
> The F2L also contains no useful information, so there's no reason to show it.



Yeah, okay. I just find it easier to do, but if people much prefer the other way, I'll stick with it.

edit: changed


----------

